# Ghc Classic Race



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone a first hand experience with this race? I am considering sending birds to this race. Any feedback is appreciated, either by post or PM.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know a bunch of the handlers since they used to live here on Long Island b4 they moved down to Florida. The guy who was president of my club in the late 90's was the handler of the 1st and 2nd place birds in this years race and my dads good friend was 9th as an handler and a bird he bred was 5th. But I like bbcdon would like to know more as well from ppl who have sent birds to this race.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

they keep your birds after the race.
that is not nice.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I do but it it was way back in 1991. I sent three birds and had two birds place 37th & 52nd. The race has gotten bigger since then.

Ace


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

All i can say it`s a HONEST RACE.....If you have a good handler,you will win some $$$$$... Alamo


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Well that clinches it then. I will be calling back again to the president of the race and make arrangements for which handler.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I want my bird back regardless how it does.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If the race DOES auction off the first 25 birds,you will have to bid and win it back your bird....If there is NO AUCTION of the 1st 25 to birds....Just work this out with your birds handler BEFORE you send your birds in....Alamo


----------



## Melucci Lofts (Dec 13, 2011)

Alamo said:


> All i can say it`s a HONEST RACE.....If you have a good handler,you will win some $$$$$... Alamo


Very Well said!!


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Mr Melucci Can You Handle A Team For Me.


----------

